# Orange Lake North Village



## Gail22 (Oct 31, 2011)

We are staying at Orange Lake North Village in 3 bedroom unit next month. Is there a particular area of North Village that is more desirable than others? I have read mixed reviews on this area, but the 3 bedroom unit will be great for our family, hopefully.. I would appreciate any input or knowledge of this area. Thank you in advance.


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 31, 2011)

We are owners at East Village. Allthough I do prefer EV I do not have any issues with NV. West Village is not that appealing to me. But anyday at Orange Lake is a good day in my opinion.  Have Fun!


----------



## chrispy08 (Nov 1, 2011)

here to defend wv...west  village has all the best of everything...our condo overlooks a golf couse, we walk out our front door to a pool and hottub and we can walk (if we don't want to wait for the shuttle) to the HUGE pool and sunset party any night in 5 minutes...oh ya, the walgreens is also a 5minute walk from our place.. the west rocks!!  actually any day is a great day anywhere at Orange Lake!


----------



## kirby3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes! Orange Lake Resort is the best! Fun for the whole family!


----------



## kirby3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Each village has its good points and bad points! One thing about the North Village it is half way point for the west and river island. And it isn't quite as busy at the pool= easier to get a chair-and it is great for children at that pool area. The Legends Walk  located at the north village : is a great spot for beginner golfers and children- who i believe can play free under the age of 16 (maybe just for owners)- it is lit up at night.


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 5, 2011)

I did not mean to imply WV was not nice. We just like to be high up and to have a screened balcony. On some of them you can see the fireworks from Disney. I totally agree Any day Anywhere @ Orange Lake is a great day !


----------



## kirby3 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes I understand completely. We own at the East Village as well. The higher the better there! Great views. We have relatives who own/stay at the other spots so have enjoyed each village.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 11, 2011)

My wife's parents - who are from Boston - own a handicapped suite in the East Village. We stayed there last year, top floor, nice view of the Disney fireworks! When we stayed there (Week 21), we took a tour of River Island, nice newer building. Of course, they showed us the 4-bedroom Presidential, but they stuck with what they have.
Basically, the ONLY fault we could find with them: $9.00 to rent a tube to float down the Lazy River (you can buy one at the Publix for $6).

TS


----------



## silentg (Dec 20, 2011)

We stayed at the far end of Orange Lake with my mother and sister in November. We had a nice unit that overlooked the golf course.  We saw the fireworks  out the balcony.  There was an oder in the air and I asked about it and was told it came from Animal Kingdom. To me it smelled like fertilizer, but they insisted it was not. Other wise we had a great time there.  We went to the All you can eat Rib dinner and played trivia on Tuesday.  Where ever you stay at Orange Lake you have access to the whole resort. So there is no bad area to stay .   TerryC


----------



## Icc5 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Orange Lake*

We have owned at Orange Lake for over 20 years and have been very happy the few times we have stayed there.  We have never had any problems, have had great weather, no foul smells, just relaxing and fun vacations.
We usually have traded because our unit (weeks) usually falls during 4th of July which makes it trade great.  We have a party at our house on the 4th to celebrate my brother's birthday (born on the 4th).  
Bart


----------

